# Little Touchup



## SonnyT (Jan 24, 2011)

Got tired of looking at the chips in my Engine Cover Tins, so I sanded them down with a electric vibrating sander, wiped down with Denatured Alcohol and shot them with JD Primer. Next day I sanded lightly with 850 wet/dry sand paper,wiped down again with Alohol and shot 2 coats of JD Green on them. Next day I put them back on and hooked up my new Gorilla Cart and moved a little dirt!


before:







Painted:







Back on:


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

That really looks great! 
I'm in the process of replacing/building the driveshaft on our 317. The front yoke twisted out,so I'm getting some greaseable universal joints ,ad making another....it's cheaper than the $225 + shipping,that JD wants.


----------



## SonnyT (Jan 24, 2011)

jhngardner367 said:


> That really looks great!
> I'm in the process of replacing/building the driveshaft on our 317. The front yoke twisted out,so I'm getting some greaseable universal joints ,ad making another....it's cheaper than the $225 + shipping,that JD wants.


Be sure to post about it, lot of would like to know how to fix it cheaply!Bye


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

SonnyT, Great looking repair. Looks like brand new.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

The biggest problem is finding the universal joints at reasonable cost. So far Trtactor supply or Grainger is looking the best.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Nice looking job..little wax just about showroom conition.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 15, 2011)

Very nice job,looks fantastic,now what about that deck?


----------

